# Our !st attempt at ABT's - followed Jeff's book for recipe - Q-View



## hagisan (Mar 5, 2013)

WP_20130302_001.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Mar 5, 2013


















WP_20130302_002.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Mar 5, 2013


















WP_20130302_008.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Mar 5, 2013


















WP_20130302_012.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Mar 5, 2013


----------



## fire in the hole (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok.........what are ya stuff'n them babies with????


----------



## jp61 (Mar 5, 2013)

ABT's look great!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 5, 2013)

Those look nice!

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 6, 2013)

Look great! What did you stuff with?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great Looking ABT'S!!


----------

